# a bunch



## oh_mommy (Apr 16, 2009)

at the moment Cleo thinks Jigger is her mommy and is sucking on jigger, though Jigger doesnt mind its still hillarious.

anyways i got lots of Wewu stories LOTS! now where should i start...

ok.. well this one time (on halloween actually) i had some friends over for a party, eventually everyone went to bed, when i guess a mouse came into play. two of my friends awoke to see Wewu chasing this mouse around my livingroom and then into my kitchen where they could no longer see the commotion. they heard some crashes and went back to sleep... the next morning we could not find wewu, we called, we shaked treats, everything, he just did not come. So Shawn went into the laundry room where he found Wewu sitting on the hotwater tank, STUCK to it. Turns out Wewu followed the mouse into the cupboard and got the sticky traps stuck to him. and pulled them off in the laundry room and still had the goo on him. Shawn pulled him off the watertank leaving goo and fur behind. We then looked online on how to safely get this goo off of my poor kitty. The result was peanut butter or vegitable oil. i figured oil would be less messy but unfortunally we didnt have any, but we did have peanut butter. but again, unfortunally for Wewu the peanut butter we did have was crunchy peanut butter. in the end i had to smear peanut butter ALL over wewu, then bathe him. 
Poor wewu went through ALL of that for the mouse to have gotten away.



Wewu also Really liked bags, i cannot tell you how many time i woke up to him stuck with a bag around him and things broken all over the house. he for some reason just had something with bags. One time it went so far that he actually got stuck insome plastic that went over 6 cans of raveoli and when i looked over in the middle of the day he had this stupid thing stuck to him.... it was hillarious. for me atleast.

another time wewu got outside when i didnt noticed. i found out the next morning when i could not find him anywhere. i went outside and shook treats the works. nothing, no meow no kitty. So shawn came home at lunch time to help me find him. we walked up and down the highway infromnt of our place and nothing. i called SPCA and said he was missing. later shawn was about to give up and go back to work when i heard this lihg sounding meow. i pushed shawn and RAN to our carport. Turns out wewu had gotten up in the rafter of the carport. we was gross, coverd in oil (we assume he had been under shawns car he was working on at the time that was a big oily mess) but he was tehre and i was happy to see my kity. 



anyways thats all that i can think of right now plus my computer is screwing up.. but yeah


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Wewu sounds like quite a charachter  

seashell


----------

